# Q: ETTSI Vacation of a lifetime



## Miss Marty (Sep 26, 2007)

Anyone ever sign up for one of the free

3 days and 2 nights vacation stays that
you receive after taking a timeshare tour

In order to activation the certificate 
they want a $24.95 registration fee

http://www.vacationofalifetime.info/


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 26, 2007)

Yes, we have. These companies change their names frequently though so it's hard to tell if it's one of the old companies that have given people problems in the past. Several years ago we went through a company called MVI or Mini Vacations International. 

What a joke. First we had to pick three dates, then we'd get a letter telling us to pack our bags we were going on our trip, then we'd get a letter about a month before our trip telling us they couldn't get reservations and to pick another date. This went on three times for almost a year. We were given no phone number were we could speak to a human being. Only a number that went to a recorded message acitvating our membership and telling us to send in our money ($50 deposit) and our dates. 

I finally found a phone number by googling the business information about the company. This was the third time we picked dates and then had them cancel on us. The last time I called I told made them pick the dates that they had available for us to go. That's how we FINALLY got our vacation. Otherwise I'm convinced that we'd still be picking dates or maybe we'd have just given up on the whole thing and they'd have accidentally forgotten to refund our deposit. 

Our package did include airline tickets rather than just a hotel room. I've read of people who had hotel room only packages that didn't have nearly as much trouble as we did.

One other note, every time we were told sorry, we couldn't book your trip, try again, they did attempt to "up sell" us to another land based package for a few hundered dollars more. I suspect the entire package was based around the thought that they'd rent us a timeshare week for a profit rather than give us the free flight and hotel stay as promised.

Essentially, I'll never take one of these offers again. We've recieved similar hotel only offers and I've always just thrown them in the trash can. It's just not worth the effort to try to save a couple hunderd dollars on a hotel room. For that matter it's probably not worth the effort to save $60 on a hotel room. The hotel they put us up in in Vegas was the old Lady Luck downtown and it was a midweek stay. Those rooms went for around $30 /night back then.


----------

